# Carbon Monoxide Alarms



## Moscow (May 7, 2010)

I have been reviewing the new 2009 IRC and have come across section 315. Here is my question it tells you that if a permit is pulled on an existing dwelling you have to install a carbon monoxide alarm (no exceptions), so that means if they pull a window or siding or even a re-roof permit they will have to intall carbon monoxide alarms ? Seems kinda crazy to me and it will be hard to police. How are you going to deal with this new section?

Justin


----------



## Yankee (May 7, 2010)

The code section does not say the CO alarms must be hard-wired. The UL listing covers "electrically operated" detectors.

Does this mean that the CO alarms must be hard-wired and cannot be battery operated?


----------



## Mule (May 7, 2010)

Carbon monoxide detectors will only be required in existing homes that have fuel fired furnace or water heater OR that have an attached garage.

Link to info

Carbon Monoxide Alarms

Scroll down a bit when you open it.

From the commentary.

CHANGE SIGNIFICANCE: Carbon monoxide alarms are now required

in new dwelling units constructed under the 2009 IRC. Because the

source of unsafe levels of carbon monoxide in the home is typically

from faulty operation of a fuel-fired furnace or water heater, or from the

exhaust of an automobile, this new requirement applies only to homes

containing fuel-fired appliances or having an attached garage. Carbonmonoxide

accumulates in the body over time relative to its concentration in the air. Accordingly,

carbon monoxide detectors sound an alarm based on the concentration of carbon

monoxide and the amount of time that certain levels are detected, simulating an accumulation

of the toxic gas in the body. High levels of carbon monoxide will trigger

an alarm within a short time, while lower levels must be present

over a longer time period for the alarm to sound. This design prevents

false-positive alarms. This change in the code recognizes the improved

reliability of carbon monoxide alarms and the referenced standard, UL

2034, Single and Multiple Station Carbon Monoxide Alarms, and intends

to reduce accidental deaths from carbon monoxide poisoning.

Under the new provisions, carbon monoxide alarms are also required

in existing dwelling units. Similar to the smoke alarm provisions,

this requirement for installation of carbon monoxide alarms is

triggered by construction work on the existing dwelling where such

work requires a permit. Unlike the smoke alarm requirements, there is

no exception for exterior work or the addition of decks or porches.

Roofi ng, siding, window replacement, and other exterior work requiring

a permit will require the installation of carbon monoxide alarms.

Because carbon monoxide poisoning deaths often occur when the

occupant is sleeping, the IRC requires carbon monoxide alarms to be

located in the areas outside of and adjacent to bedrooms.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 7, 2010)

CO Detection & Alarm Requirement

UL 2034 covers both hardwire and battery “Single-Station” CO detectors. (Refer to #3) Key words “may be” and “or”

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=CZHF.GuideInfo&ccnshorttitle=Carbon+Monoxide+Alarms,+Single+and+Multiple+Station&objid=1073999329&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073985330&sequence=1

More information may be obtained here:

http://www.ul.com/global/documents/offerings/perspectives/regulators/technical/ul_CarbonMonoxideAlarms.pdf

Or the listing category for manufacturers meeting the listing by using CZHF in the catagory search function:


----------



## peach (May 7, 2010)

The way it's written, yes...  IF a fuel fired appliance or attached garage exists.  You can always use some common sense if it's a re-roofing or siding permit... like amend it to say something like when interior work requiring a permit.. or words to that effect..


----------



## mark handler (May 8, 2010)

New California law to require home carbon monoxide detectors

May 7, 2010 Los Angeles Times--Patrick McGreevy in Sacramento

California homeowners will be required to install carbon monoxide detectors starting in July 2011 under a bill signed Friday by Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger that is aimed at preventing deaths and injuries caused by poisoning from the odorless, colorless gas.

Up to 40 California residents die each year from carbon monoxide poisoning, according to state Sen. Alan Lowenthal (D-Long Beach), whose legislation was signed by the governor.

“SB 183 will help put an end to the senseless deaths and injuries Californians suffer due to accidental carbon monoxide poisoning every year,” said Kevin Nida, president of the California State Firefighters' Assn.

The California Air Resources Board says an average of 30 to 40 "avoidable deaths" occur in California each year because of unintentional carbon monoxide poisoning. Lowenthal said there also are hundreds of "avoidable" emergency room visits and hospitalizations in the state each year.

The bill requires that alarm devices, which can cost less than $30, to be installed in existing single-family homes that have a fossil-fuel burning appliance, fireplace or attached garage, starting in mid-2011. All other residential units will have to have the detectors in place by Jan. 1, 2013.

In addition to the firefighters association, the legislation also was supported by the California Alarm Assn. and Home Depot.


----------



## fatboy (May 8, 2010)

Colorado passed a law last year that required them. Did give the language that only required the installation if the work requiring a permit was interior to the house. We amended the 09 adoption to reflect the same.

At the code hearings in Baltimore a change was proposed to eliminate it altogether in the 12 code, RB60. It was disapproved. There are two public comments on RB60 for Dallas, the first was for approved as submitted, which I doubt has any chance, Baltimore was pretty much unamimous. The second, submitted by NAHB, is for approved as modified by puplic comment, has language that that still requires them, but basically limits the requirment to installation of fuel burning appliances.

We'll see what happens in a couple weeks.


----------



## peach (May 9, 2010)

They are certainly a good idea if there are gas, oil, or wood burning appliances in the structure.  I live in an all electric townhouse without a garage.. what's the CO hazard?

OK.. I have a gassy dog..


----------



## Yankee (May 10, 2010)

thank you FM Burns -

So, no reason at all to not require, at the very least, battery operated CO alarm in required locations upon the issuance of any permit whatsoever.


----------



## bgingras (May 11, 2010)

CO alarms were already required here in MA anyway. Any time we had any construction that required the fire Dept to sign off, new CO's went in, we allow battery operated. Now on all multifamily inspections(5 yr) that I do, they are required to be installed for me to issue a certificate of inspection. Any time we issue a permit for a wood stove, pellet stove, new boiler, etc we look for them on the final. We don't look for them when finalizing a roof permit, not sure we will when we adopt the 2009 soon.


----------



## jj1289 (May 12, 2010)

Connecticut has also required CO detectors for several years now.  If some one is doing interior work such as finishing a basement, kitchen remodel, etc then they would be required to be installed.  Not required if they are upgrading the electrical service, windows, siding, roofing.


----------



## DAYWALKER (May 12, 2010)

Required by law in illinois for new and existing. Question.......do co detectors function better if installed at outlet height........or on the ceiling? Most contractors use a combination unit smoke / co and install outside bedrooms on the ceiling.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 12, 2010)

> do co detectors function better if installed at outlet height........or on the ceiling?


Typically CO will be slightly lighter than air (specific gravity) and depending on the natural or mechanical turbulence/air movement in the structure either location is suitable. 

These detection devices operate over a time threshold versus the accumulation of material in ppm (parts per million). The devices in either location; if working properly and maintained will warn occupants while they are still able to react and escape the hazardous environment.


----------



## EPrice (May 12, 2010)

DAYWALKER said:
			
		

> do co detectors function better if installed at outlet height........or on the ceiling? Most contractors use a combination unit smoke / co and install outside bedrooms on the ceiling.


According to this source the specific gravity of Carbon Monoxide is 0.0781, while the specific gravity of Nitrogen (the major component of air) is 0.0784. CO is lighter than air which would indicate that the ceiling mounted detectors would work better, but in my non-expert opinion, the difference is so small that normal air movements will mix it in enough that the height of detector won't matter.  For comparison, Carbon Dioxide has a specific gravity of 0.1234, nearly twice that of CO or Nitrogen.


----------



## Alias (May 12, 2010)

Mark -

Thanks for the heads up on SB183.

As to CO detectors, I've had one on my wall for several years now (woodstove first, now direct vent kerosene heater) and it's about a foot short of the ceiling.  It plugs in an outlet and works just fine.

Sue


----------



## FM William Burns (May 12, 2010)

As a side note, remember to check the mfg. recommendations for replacement since it may be in some 10 year recommendations.


----------

